# Lchors lightening bag-o-parts race



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*Lchors Lightning Bag-O-Parts race*

WELL ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR AGAIN 
LCHORS -LIGHTNING BAG-O-PARTS RACE www.lchors.com
MARCH 31,2012 LADSON SC 
IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN INVOLVED IN A BAG-O-PARTS RACE BEFORE HERES A BREIF EXPLAINATION
YOU DRAW A NUMBER FOR A CHASSIS YOU HAVE 30 MIN TO BUILD(CHASSIS IS IN A BAG WITH ALL PARTS MARKED)
YOU SUPPLY THE BODY THIS YEARS THEME IS DIRT TRACK JALOPYS-- FENDERLESS 30s-40S RACE CARS 
YOU HAVE A FEW MINS TO TEST THEN YOU RACE THE CAR THE REST OF THE DAY --2 TRACKS 3 RACES
PRACTICE FRIDAY 4PM TILL???
SATURDAY DOORS OPEN AT 8AM
DRIVERS MEETING 11AM DRAW FOR CHASSIS- THE BUILD - THEN LINE UM UP BOYS
SUNDAY ECHORR/FRAY RACE AND POSSIBLE T-JET INDY CAR RACE IF FOLKS CAN STAY 
ENTRY FEE IS $10.00 INCLUDES LUNCH AND A NEW AUTO WORLD CHASSIS 
RULES WILL BE POSTED SHORTLY ON www.lchors.com
THERE ARE MOTEL/HOTELS CLOSE OR WE HAVE PLENTY OF FLOOR SPACE IF YOU JUST WANT TO BRING A BLANKY AND A PILLOW 
THANKS KEVIN 
RSVP IF POSS SO WE KNOW HOW MANY CHASSIS TO HAVE READY
QUESTION CALL KEVIN 816-255-6532
[email protected]


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

There has been a date change 
sorry i did not know the apr 7th was easter weekend so race has been moved to march 31,2012

it will be a blast so come join us

thank kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*We are looking for sponsors*

We are looking for sponsors big or little for the bag-o-parts race 
any help will be great 

thanks kevin
lchors


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

is anybody going to come race with us 
i hope so 
sponsors are starting to roll in
ZOOMIN
BUDS 


IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SPONSOR PLEASE CONTACT ME


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

we are at 2 weeks and counting till LIGHTNING hits Charleston SC
whos coming
who will win the first Lighning cup 
rules and info can be found at www.lchors.com


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

just a reminder we are a week away from the greast race in the south
this is going to be a ball

make sure you have your body ready 
tools
rear tires 
guide pin
and front tires the chassis we received from BUDS (thank you)
are normal AW and some dont set perfectlly flat (orings, cut down tire are ok)so bring some adjustment with you 

any ???? please call or email me
www.lchors.com for rules

cant wait to see everyone
KEVIN


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i want to thank PART PIG jump on board as a sponsor
so cool thanks


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

WHAT A GREAT DAY OF RACIN AND FRIENDS

A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

ZOOMIN MOTORSPORTS

BUDS HO

PARTS PIG

THANKS TO MY WIFE KAREN FOR THE FOOD AND ALL SHE DOES

THANKS TO ALL THE RACERS THAT TRAVELED AND LCHORS GROUP

The doors opened friday a 4pm and some took the time to do some test and tune and worked till about 1130 before calling it a day

Saturday started early with racers showing up at 730 for a little practice and to set up there pit stalls

At 10am short drivers meeting to explain rules and race format

Numbers were drawn for chassis'(auto world with 18 tooth rear axle gear)

The clock was set and the build began-- the most tense 30 minute you can imagine

At the end of the build cars were teched in pictures taken

Each driver was given 3 miutes to tune their car on the track about half the cars came out flyin

the others need a little help mostly shoe set-up 

The first race was on the OVERDRIVE ROAD COURSE the cars were flyin and looking very cool running around the track

But after a few laps it was Kevin that was showing the way winning by 6 laps

with Mike 2nd Garys car was the fastest by then end of the race i quess it finally broke in

and poor ole Ray second year in arrow the car struggled it was coming and going 

On to the NEW OVERDRIVE OVAL Gary and Mike took off like rockets and battled to the last lap Ray and John would blow by every one on the straights but were getting beat in the corners.There were a few wall hits that made your skin crawl they hit so hard 

but when the checkered flag fell Gary and Mike were tied and only a few inches apart now thats some close racin with a car that was built in 30 minutes the whole field was with in 10 laps of each other

The CHAMPIONSHIP was decided by finishes and Gary had won the oval race buy inches over Mike and Kevin 5 laps back from them 

LIGHTNING BAG-O-PARTS CHAMPION IS GARY Butner grats buddy

after a bite to eat pulled pork BBQ (thanks to my wife Karen)

we had our monthly Southern Sportsman and Muscle car races and whats funny is the finishing order in buth was 1st Kevin 2nd Mike and 3rd Ray which locks up the Muscle car Championship for Kevin and puts him up for 45 points over the field in Sportsman looks like he just needs to start the Championship race to win his 3rd tittle 

way to run everybody i hope everyone had as much fun as i had 

WE ALL NEED TO THANK OUR SPONSORS AND ALL THE RACERS THAT TRAVELED IN TO RACE WITH US

IT WAS THE BEST RACE OF THE SEASON AND HOPE TO SEE YALL NEXT YEAR

THANKS KEVIN

pictures will be posted on www.lchors.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Good racin - wished I'd fared better. Next time I'm not taking an allergy pill before coming over :freak:

Modifieds / coupes / jalopys were fun to see run. :thumbsup:


----------

